# Rats everywhere



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes and lots of them the more the better lol.

I am an NFRS registered rattery. I show and breed my rats and totally adore them.

I breed Siamese and Burmese and have just have the most lovely litter, so nice i have kept 7 of them for my self.

I will get some pictures of the new bubs (now just over 6 weeks) posted.


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

they are are Siamese a[rt from the last one, he is a burmese.

hope you like them.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely rats, they look just so cute. I just got two female hooded dumbo rats myself less than a week ago, they are very nice pets, so friendly and sweet.
My girls are in the small animal photo gallery.(previous owners pics)Under My new rats. Maybe?


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

just had a peek at yours lovely hoodie girls.

How are they settling in?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fine thanks, one is still a little nervous but she is getting there, the other loves to come out of her cage and has no fear of anything
Just thought I would ask what you feed ur rats, the person I had them from only gave them nuggets from pets at home, which I know is not enough and have introduced a fiew things slowly not to upset their stomoch, but would welcome any advice you have, if you dont mind


----------



## zeon85 (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> fine thanks, one is still a little nervous but she is getting there, the other loves to come out of her cage and has no fear of anything
> Just thought I would ask what you feed ur rats, the person I had them from only gave them nuggets from pets at home, which I know is not enough and have introduced a fiew things slowly not to upset their stomoch, but would welcome any advice you have, if you dont mind


Hello,
Thought id share some experience of mine... I feed my rats on SupaRat for breakfast (our evening time) and feed them Tuna, Milk, weetabix and small amount of sugar (less than 1/4 teaspoon) per poritan.. I am thinking of going to some NFRS shows as my mother used to be in alot on that a few years back and she drove all over the country, plus im after a few different varieties... At moment i own a Albaian rat, agouti rex rat, brown agouti hooded rat and 3 females which are all agouti hooded rats one of which gave birth to 11 beautiful babies recently and are brown and black agouti rats..

Just need to now home them so going to hunt for ad sites...

zeon85


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks for the info, will try it out, its a shame you dont live closer or I would happily give some a happy home


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

mine have the shunamite diet and lots of fresh veg and fruit. Mine have never seen a yoggie lol i dont like them to have that sort of thing so all treats come from the kitchen.

The odd treat of fish and meat and chicken bones too they have, babies get a high protien diet as do feeding mums.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thankyou jacky


----------



## zeon85 (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thanks for the info, will try it out, its a shame you dont live closer or I would happily give some a happy home


Ifd only everyone said this lol... people tell me my asking prcie of £8 each is too high but ive seen them in pet stores for £11 each and higher... Ontop of that people arent wanting the kind i got 

but hey i still luv em lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautifull rats, we had a male siamese rat who died this year  he was massive and he's nature was the best, he was like a lil puppy, he had the run of the house and my staffy loved him, he had a massive tumer in his tummy which stopped him walking coz of the pain so had to be put down  i was so upset.

we now have chicken our bald rat and andy our gambian rat, chicken is very freindly sweet and very knowing, andy is a demented rat lol.

rats are the best pet ever and yours are gorgeous. x


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

had a bit of a pap time over the last week so hearing nice things about my rats spurs me on.

I think i need a desert island for me and my pets away from people lol

thank you


----------



## Lexi-puppy (Jan 13, 2008)

hi ya

i have rats tooo!!!!!

i'm not an expert so i don't know what sort they are!!!

i have a creamy coloured one (hymalyan i think!!!) called custard
i have a blackand white one called foxx and a black one with what looks like white socks called Poacher!!


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

without pics i wouldnt hazard a guess at theor variety lol

they sound lovely though as are all rats lol


----------



## Lexi-puppy (Jan 13, 2008)

arent they just!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooh what gorgeous rattys.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Pretty rattys !! :001_wub:



> I think i need a desert island for me and my pets away from people lol


Yup I have a similar dream. 
*must start buying lottery tickets*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

